# Introducing....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Baby Jovi.... :smile2:

We are at the taking outside for potty every 10 minutes that he's awake stage, but it's interesting (and sweet) how readily my 2 boys accepted him. Even the cat is pleasantly neutral about him, including him winking at the pup while the pup was sniffing him. 

Currently speaking, Bertie is curled up on my pillows (on my bed) and Jojo is this little golden ball right behind him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a cute little fluff ball! Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm so excited for you  What a doll! I hope you will share all his adventures - does he have a registered name yet? I love 'Jovi' = very different. I know he is going to be a big boost for you and will keep things light for you. Have fun!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kristy - yep. With what may be happening with Jacks, I knew this was time to say yes to the puppy.  

Registered name - ish? I have something in mind, but waiting to see if it changes a bit watching him and seeing his little attitude come out. He's a very spunky pup!

He'll have "Jumping" or "Jumpin" in the name + water/nautical or air/flying reference. <= While ALSO trying to tie in to the litter theme.

ETA - even my niece is taken with him. <B


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats, he is a cutie


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

OMG He's beautiful! I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!! Jovi is adorable, and I love the name.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's cute.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations Megora.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

What a cute fluffy little guy! Congrats!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome home Jovi. He’s beautiful and I love the name.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations. Jovi is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations..Jovi is one handsome little fellow! He makes your niece (and she's just a little one) look big  . Enjoy the puppy days!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's just adorable! What's his pedigree?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a cutie and a lucky boy to land in your pack.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Jovi is adorable -- quite a bundle of puppy fluff! I'm looking forward to your updates. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So adorable! Enjoy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What great looking guy. It's good to know he is in very capable hands and will be well cared for. May his journey be a well worn path of many tail wags, yummy dog treats and a long, healthy golden experience.

dlm ny country


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition! Where is he from?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This was Jovi's baby daddy at around the same age.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> May his journey be a well worn path of many tail wags, yummy dog treats and a long, healthy golden experience.


From your lips to God's ears. 

Something to share that happened yesterday evening which had my heart almost popping out of my chest and breaking... 

My Bertie was acting "off" all day. And then yesterday evening kept trying to throw up - nothing happening. 

Temperature was normal and I kept feeling his stomach thinking somehow or other he had bloated or had a blockage from bully sticks (that I bought for the pup but the dogs DEMANDED their fair share - which I gave them even though I do not typically buy the dogs chews that they can eat too fast). His stomach mainly felt tense/tight. He was quiet and not himself. He's usually a very pushy dog who, among else, play wrestles with the visiting St. Bernard who is easily twice his size. His head doesn't even reach Max's back. Might add, he's also the dog that is never sick. He went years before his first non-vaccination related appointment. So he's usually my rock, especially lately with everything going on with my Jacks.

We had a very bad storm going on at the same time and I was reluctant to just go to the vet and leave my Jacks home. So it had me hemming and hawing longer than I probably would have waited otherwise. 

Might add, because bloat is scary serious.... If he had been reacting in any way when I pressed on his stomach, I would have been heading out there, storm or not. 

All the things wobbling around my head was the fear that I could be facing losing both my boys in the short term. I'm barely even dealing with the fear of losing my Jacks sooner than a very hopeful year. 

Fortunately - after a while, Bertie began throwing up for real. Which had me crossing bloat off my list and watching to see if this was a blockage. My vet does not typically want to see the dogs if they are throwing up, unless it's excessive and he's showing signs that he needs help.

So he finally threw up a third time about 1AM - and this was a lot of stuff, including a candy wrapper. And it's my belief that the candy wrapper was blocking up the works. After he threw that up, he immediately looked better. And he's back to his usual self today like nothing happened. 

It just was really a sharp poke in the middle of all my puppy reveling. 

Re the puppy - he's still very easy right now. Very mouthy/oral - but I take that as a good sign. I like them to be mouthy. He's a natural retriever and is constantly picking stuff up and carrying them around. Some of the things he's dragging around are bigger than he is. :grin2:

Potty training - no accidents so far and I'm hopeful it will stay that way. But we are also going outside A LOT. The cute thing is he LOVES going potty and seems to know the command by now or the routine helps. He doesn't even try playing when heading out. He's all business about going potty first. And I swear he is already lifting his leg sometimes! 

Crate training - eh. :laugh: Pup HATES his crate with a passion. When the St. Bernard pup goes home, I'll put some time into doing crate games to make it more fun. But Jovi howls and barks like it's the end of the world when I stick him in his crate when taking him for short drives. That's with the crate on the front seat next to me, facing me.

Obedience training - little guy is started doing sits and downs position changes. Anything for cheezit crumbs....


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank goodness Bertie is now okay. That sounded hard to make the call for go or no go to your vet.
It sounds as though Jovi is making consistent progress. I hope you have a more restful night!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First water day... 

Should say for anyone's feedback....

We fought a big battle last night... and puppy won. :slap:

I like the pups to sleep in my bed through the night until they are definitely sleeping the whole night without having to go outside. But Jovi DEMANDED that I let him sleep on the floor with his "grandpa" (Jacks). And because he is a fearless wonder kept trying to full jump off the bed (he already has found a way to get up on the bed - I still don't know how unless he climbed on my computer bag on the side and jumped up from there????), I gave in around 4:30 AM. Only after multiple trips outside and mouthy-pup arguments with him (me holding him and telling him to go to sleep and his head spinning and mouthing everything). He slept soundly until almost 10AM (with me quietly getting up and getting work done without waking any of the dogs). 

I have a feeling I might just cut to the chase tonight and let him sleep on the floor - and just set my alarm clock to do checks on him every 2-3 hours. So old school (I prefer letting him wake me up). 

We're not going to talk about crating him at night. I know that would be worse than the alarm clock....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Because everyone needs sleeping puppy pictures....

Both are puppies.... or about 8 months apart.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Jovi is so cute. I laughed picturing the 2 of you in bed - you trying to convince him to go back to sleep, and him having other ideas.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Soooo cute! 
Congratulations.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

What a sweet ball of fluff! Jovi is a cute name. Is he named after Bon Jovi or does the name come from somewhere/someone else?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mostly inspired by listening to a Bon Jovi song.... although the funny thing at this point is I'm pretty sure I'm going to have his registered name be a Beach Boys song.....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the new puppy!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats, Jovi is an adorable little guy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. This so great! What an absolutely beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

It's funny that Jovi will have a Beach Boys registered name! He is spanning two different music eras!

I am also glad that Bertie is ok. That was quite a scare.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did start switching him over to PP puppy. It was just the more I thought about it, the more I wanted to switch to what Bert thrived so well on. 

So he's getting 1/3 PP added to his meals....

And I thought he was a pretty good eater before with him devouring most of his food and leaving only a handful of kibbles in the bowl....

He's licking the bowl clean. 

We also did very quick floor stacking practice - was tickled to see how pretty he is. Hope he keeps growing that way!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!! He is adorable


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sharing the 8 going on 9 weeks update... 

Jovi is loved. Puttin it plainly. 

Generally sleeping through the night. 

Obedience training =

He knows:

Sits - either hand signal or verbal

He knows "sit" is the default trick when begging (LOL)

Downs - working on weaning off the lure, but he's doing them OK

Spins both ways - check

Commeeeeee <= That's my come command. LOL. 

His name - basically no chance of us changing it now. 

He knows the difference between "go duty" and "go poopy" 

He knows "go settle" and "go lay down" <= Means the same thing. It's go lay down somewhere and take a nap. This is his default behavior while I'm eating. His dad needed to be crated to teach the same thing! 

Targets - just working on "hand touch" right now. 

Crating - just car crate and he's doing really well with that. No longer freaked out about being put in there. 

Other thing - LOVING the fact that he's a "Chewer". While he's teething, I can give him a bone to chew on and it sticks to it a while. So much easier than his dad who has never been a big chewer. 

Flipside of that though is Jovi IS putting holes in my sleeves (yet another way he reminds me of baby Jacks!).

Conformation -

He's learning "stand" with me gently hand stacking on the floor. Won't be training anything else until he grows some legs. 


Next week Goals -

I want to introduce "find it" games to get him to start using his nose to find things
Introduce a small bird wing
Introduce "hall wall" stuff for heeling foundation and sits at my side.


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

What a fluffball! Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the updates, I am quite envious  No new puppy anytime soon (God willing) and I must live vicariously, so I appreciate seeing your pup-dates  He is awfully darn cute!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Aww, thanks for sharing your two little ones! Memories in the making. Such eyes! Enjoy every day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Baby boy is my nephew<: 

(But he _is_ my favorite - shh, don't tell my nieces)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jovi apparently has the soul of an adventurer. 

He's been doing fine with the potty training, but I'm upping the ante by making sure that any time he squeaks - I'm popping up to rush him outside. On one hand, it means that he's getting really good about not even trying to look for a spot in the house (especially for his poopies). On the other hand, it means that he knows the fastest way outside is squeaking at me. <= I've been trying to pick him up and bring him back in when he doesn't appear to have to go, but sometimes I fail.

Tonight I failed. 

There I was barefoot and not carrying a flashlight or anything like that.... and Jovi went trucking outside - and continues to strut into the woods. Which at this time of the night are pitch black and spooky. We have hawks nesting in the tops of the pine trees and that's one danger... but we also have anything from raccoons to possibly coyotes passing through. But mainly it's SPOOKY back there when you can't see where you're going. 

There was a Garrison Keeiler skit ages ago which basically went - 

"If your dog goes into the woods at night, let him go. It's easier to replace your dog than it is to replace your HEAD." 

I thought about that as I ran into the woods to find and collect my puppy. 

Max the St. Bernard joined me at least. Which made me feel better for 2 reasons - he has enough white in his coat to almost glow in the dark + he led the way to exactly where Jovi was. And led the way back up to the house.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Great recap of the evening! ha!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharing for fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

10 weeks old and 17.9 pounds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ten weeks old.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sooo cute! Just love his name  Huge congratulations!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I love him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*First training session away from home...*






Learning heel position and auto sits.... <B


----------



## Theo (Aug 31, 2018)

Awh, he's adorable! ?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*11 Weeks Old....*

And growing... 0

And learning new things every day. <B


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

So adorable and smart too!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What a smart little gentleman!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

12 week headshot....

Bertie too because he looked very sweet.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bertie is thinking, "Pick me, mom! Ignore the puppy back there." Bertie looks quite patient.
Jovi is changing week to week. Muzzle looks a bit longer. Beautiful puppy.
Enjoy! They are both wonderful to see.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jovi had his very first private obedience lesson....

Some of the things we worked on were things already introduced and either videoed or mentioned above. But 2 new things that I didn't start yet... I was so tickled to see him do quite naturally.

Sit stays - included a little restraint training - he tricked my instructor into thinking we've been training it.  

And then semi-formal retrieves with a dumbbell. Jovi was reaching up and grabbing the dumbbell correctly, so I did a quick toss for him to see if all the play retrieves we've been doing would translate over to picking up the dumbbell and bringing it back. And yep. He picked up that dumbbell perfectly and came flying back like he was so proud of doing his job.  

Was a very happy pleasant training day. I love starting fresh teaching new things. <B


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, he's adorable. I missed this thread and just got caught up. Loving all the updates and pics.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^

Pup's first bird training session.... :smile2:







^ This was dad showing him how before he got his turn.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*So adoreable!*

Welcome Jovi!! So dang cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@13 weeks old


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

14 weeks old....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

15 weeks old...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Another 15 week picture (16 weeks on Weds). 

And!

Weight - 33
Height - 16
Length - 16
Waist - 21
Chest - 22 
Head - 17



Bertie's 16 week numbers -

16 weeks old - numbers! 

Head (measured around widest part of head, measured in front of neck) - 16"

Waist (measured just in front of rear legs, behind rib cage) - 20"

Chest (measured at broadest part of chest behind front legs) - 22"

Height (measured at the withers)19" 

Length (from shoulder to rear) - 20"

Weight! - 34 lbs
_______________


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

16 weeks old....

Getting weight and measurements on Sat, but putting in a picture or 2 right now.

Very tickled at the looks of my little guy. Hope he holds together and those inner workings (teeth, hips, elbows, etc) turn out well, because yeah. He's a very nice puppy.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

What a good looking boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It was a STRUGGLE (for somebody who should be sore between puppy shots and a 2 mile walk), but we gots some official 16 week measurements. 

Weight - 34
Height - 17 (rounding up - it was between 16 and 17)
Length - 17
Waist - 22
Chest - 24 
Head - 17


I posted them above, but Bertie's 16 week numbers -


Head (measured around widest part of head, measured in front of neck) - 16"

Waist (measured just in front of rear legs, behind rib cage) - 20"

Chest (measured at broadest part of chest behind front legs) - 22"

Height (measured at the withers)19" 

Length (from shoulder to rear) - 20"

Weight! - 34 lbs



**** 

I woke up this morning with Bertie sprawled out in Jacks' old spot next to me and Jovi was squished up next to me on the other side. They both are so very sweet together. 

Jovi is officially potty trained - and not as urgent about getting outside frequently. I am sure this is an emotional thing, but I swear I see so much of Jacks in him. He's got the same temperament and attitude towards life. It's like raising Jacks again. It's things like me taking him for walks. Bertie is walking ahead at the end of the leash and pulling from time to time... Jovi is happy just trotting along next to me with his long leash loose enough to tangle around his legs every to often...

Also funny bits that amuse me - He's got a black belly (and his boy parts are darkening up too) + the whole side of his tongue is black. I know all that means good pigment. But I'm just literally thinking back to when Jacks was a puppy and I called the vet to ask if I should bring him in to have his suddenly black belly (and black boy parts) checked. The vet tech was very good and didn't laugh at me back then....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

In golden fields....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

18 Weeks - will get weight and measurements tomorrow, but pretty sure he's hitting 50 pounds or close to it.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Since we are about a week before the 6 month mark.... 

Have no idea yet whether I'll be able to show him (ten million fingers crossed that I'll know any week now) - but I love him so much. 

Little guy is about 22" tall, about 50-55 #. He's getting all grown up.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a good looking boy! 
Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Puppy getting half-grownup looking at 6.5 months....


----------

